# Summer Shave For A Golden?



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

O - M - G!!!! I couldn't keep my hands off a groomer who did that to Max!!!! I'm sorry your baby doesn't like his cut! 

I don't shave any of my dogs. I've *considered* a so-called sanitary cut but I'm not keen on it. I have also considered shaving my border collies' belly when we lived in the desert and went herding. But being able to lie down in a tub of water got them cooled off.

I would not try shaving him unless there is a medical reason. Or he's got burrs from being too far afield. I have several brushes and I brush him every other day. He's not quite got his full grown up coat.

Some people swear by a Furminator but I've heard show folks say that it is too harsh. I haven't bought one.

It will grow out! Give him a nice treat and a hug!!!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I made the same mistake with Boswell when we moved to a house with a pool. He was in the water so often that he never seemed to dry out thoroughly, and I thought I was doing him a favor :doh: He got over it after his hair started growing back. That's the saving grace--it does grow back! 

Personally, I think I'd try to treat your golden as normally as possible. Whatever he is feeling or not feeling himself, he certainly will pick up on _your_ feelings. If you look at him like he's the most beautiful dog in the world and do whatever you usually do with him for fun, I bet he'll perk up soon. Good luck!


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*Ahhhhhhhhhh I am so sorry. Not yelling at you but at the groomer/breeder. If her goldens were groomed nicely why in the world would she do that to your baby???????:doh:*

*Now not to get into an argument with anyone on here, as I know some people like to shave down their baby for the summer and that is your right. Personally I don't, because one of the reasons for having a golden is for their beautiful coat*.
Just my 2 cents~~~~~~


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I second the ....O......M.......G!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'd be thanking my lucky stars I didn't get a golden from this so called groomer/breeder. I would be INFURIATED that someone would do this to my dog... especially someone who should know better. Vent aside, be very careful with your pupper out in the sun/heat as his protection/insulation has been stripped of him. I would assume you'd need a sunscreen or T before taking him out.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

Good idea about the sunscreen, I will definitely do that espeically since we are going to the lake and on a boat this weekend. 

When I told the groomer that 'whatever she recommended', she said a lot of people do summer shaves; again, I thought it meant near his rearend and honestly I don't see shaved dogs around. He had a nice, healthy, soft coat, no burrs or tangles to warrent a full shave. This has really been a learning lesson!!

I'm not knocking the shave for those of you who do like it on their goldens, I just prefer his normal coat. My biggest bother is his attitude/personality change since being shaved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fortunately his coat will grow back, in the mean time, give Ryder lots of love to help ease his embarrassment/attitude change. 

As other have suggested, get some Doggy Sunscreen and I would limit his time in the sun too. 

In general, it is not recommended that a Golden be shaved down because their coats protect them. I really feel for your golden being shaved especially since you didn't request it. I would be very upset with the groomer.

I give my girl a puppy cut in the summer only because she has a very thick heavy coat and I take her to the beach at the end of my street a lot during the summer months. I do it because its cooler for her, but mainly because it's easier for me to manage when I take her to the beach. She flops in the sand and usually brings about half the beach home. It literally takes days to get all the sand out of her coat-I rinse her off before putting her in the car, then again when I get home before bringing her in the house, but it's not enough.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My husband used to shave his dog in the summer. He said the first time Sam was sad for about a week or ten days, then he was back to his normal personality. The second year he was excited and happy about getting shaved.

I once had a dog with a long feathery tail who sat on some cholla cactus. We had to cut it out. I remember that she slinked around the house, hiding her tail, for about a week.


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

wow sorry to hear that. Seems like the groomer could have communicated exactly what a summer shave would entail before hand. Especially cutting the coat off a beautiful dog like that. I guess there isn't much you can do now but try to keep a positive attitude and wait for it to grow back. poor pupp! 

Last year I met a guy at the dunes who had a 13yr old Golden and he had her coat cut all the way down to the length of a short hair lab. I almost didn't recognize it was a golden at first. He said the dog absolutely loves it. He claims Goldens are miserable in the summer time because of their coat. I just can't get myself to do it. I'm sure she would be cooler but I'll do my best to keep her watered down instead


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

BJSalz said:


> Not blaming the groomer at all, it is my fault for not asking questions


The groomer should be blamed...it's their responsibility to inform their clients exactly what is going to be done to their dogs. I've worked in pet shops for many, many years that have grooming salons and I made sure that all my groomers never let any customer out the door without telling them exactly what to expect their dogs to look like after their grooming. 

So yes, I would definitely hold the groomer accountable.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

very disappointed that this groomer knows goldens & did this. you pup could wear a t-shirt, too, I guess. It really does grow fast!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Your poor pup! That is really sad that he feels so bad. Are you willing to show us a picture? I had my husband read your original thread because he thinks Pippa should get shaved to be more comfortable in the summer. I do not agree.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

It would be my last trip to that groomer! I think our groomer would beat me if I even asked her to shave Tucker. I feel really bad for you, but it will grow back. We have a furminator but I stopped using it after realizing it takes out too much top coat to get the undercoat out. An undercoat rake is much better, even then I let the groomer do it now.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

The good news is that he is beginning to be his normal self. We've spent a lot of time playing outside this weekend and we have noticed him happy again! 



Goldilocks said:


> Your poor pup! That is really sad that he feels so bad. *Are you willing to show us a picture?* I had my husband read your original thread because he thinks Pippa should get shaved to be more comfortable in the summer. I do not agree.


Only because you asked and to show others what a summer shave is so that they'll know ahead of time, before it is done unknowingly.

A before body shot showing his normal coat:










Afters:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would BLAST that groomer, and give her pictures of his 'after' and tell her she should show people exactly what she means before she shaves them. And if she doesn't, start posting locally about it to warn people of the dangers. They do not need to be shaved down!!!

At most, a belly shave if they're really hairy, but not a total shave down. Shame on her as a breeder!

Lana


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll most definitely never go back and I do think that it was unprofessional that she didn't explain it though I do take full responsibility for not asking. As careful as I am with everything in regard to our golden (researching and choosing a great breeder to get him from, to what he eats), I'm disappointed in myself for not asking.

She may have assumed that I knew what the summer shave entailed since I'm a golden owner too, though he is our first golden so I was not familiar with it. 

Honestly, his hair is growing already and he isn't weirded-out anymore, so I just want to make sure others read this and learn from my mistake.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!! I just showed that picture to my husband and he just said he'd "sue the ba....rd" that did that to Max!!!

Such a gorgeous coat and to do that to him is unforgivable. Don't blame yourself! A true professional would give a full explanation of what a "summer shave" would be. Max's groomer spends a good three to four minutes discussing what "do the ears" mean!!!!

I would be livid. But it does grow back. I'm sure he'll have his gorgeous blond silky hair again!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor guy!  I'd be heartsick over that!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Again, OOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! From such a gorgeous gorgeous coat to being nekkid. You are not at all to blame. Any groomer, and especially one that touts herself as being a golden breeder, should be stoned for doing such a thing. As I said earlier, she's stripped his protection and insulation. Goldens do NOT need to be shaved down even in the hottest of weather ( it was 101 at my house yesterday). Sorry... I know I'm preaching to the choir but this makes me furious! I agree with launching a campaign with these pictures so other people don't suffer the same fate... that is just insane.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

IMHO, the word "shave" should not be in a groomer or owners vocabulary when it comes to grooming a Golden. If they use the word shave, that's just what your gonna get. If it is medically necessary, fine. Otherwise no way. I "shave" my face once a day, would never do that to my dog unless it had to be. A summer/puppy cut or trim sounds a whole lot better. There are a few Goldies around here that get the summer cut, they still look like a Golden afterward.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I could see myself doing exactly the same thing: assuming the person knows their business, and knows what is the proper groom for each breed.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I could see myself doing exactly the same thing: assuming the person knows their business, and knows what is the proper groom for each breed.


I just feel that we should never assume anything when it comes to our pets. They can't speak for themselves so it's up to us to be extra vigilant in making sure that when we leave them in someone else's care, whether it's for grooming, boarding, vet care, etc., we know what to expect during their stay. 

I still feel it's the groomer's fault...anyone that considers themselves professional would never let a client leave their business without a *clear* understanding of the services being provided.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I agree with launching a campaign with these pictures so other people don't suffer the same fate... that is just insane.


I agree also. For some reason every time I see one of these threads I think of this one, don't know why, maybe it was the pictures:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/87123-got-my-goldens-groomed-yesterday.html

Searching the forum for shaved reveals many stories. A sticky should be made about this in one way or another. A double coated breed should not be shaved.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Goldilocks said:


> Your poor pup! That is really sad that he feels so bad. Are you willing to show us a picture? I had my husband read your original thread because he thinks Pippa should get shaved to be more comfortable in the summer. I do not agree.



I Know they are more comfortable with that cut during the summer!! 
I will do it every year. 

1. Stamina is better
2. Cools Faster
3. Easier to swim long distances.
4. Doesn't pick up burrs

Never had one sunburn either, he does not get a "Poodle" length cut. I think they use the next size up from what yours is. Mine get cut just a hair longer and NONE off the tail that is their rudder they use it to help them swimming.
Grows back nice and full by the Fall


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Radarsdad, could you post a photo to show what you mean? I looked at the photo of GoldenLover12's dog Shelley and after the shave, she didn't look like a Golden anymore.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

someone once said when choosing a groomer, ask if they'll shave a golden....if they answer "yes", don't use 'em!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The only groomer our Toby goes to is the one attached to the veterinary hospital we use and they never shave dogs down unless it's for a medical reason due to the fact the coat actually helps them with the summer heat and prevents skin cancers/sunburns. *I don't care what others claim, most veterinarians will tell you it is not the thing to do unless there is a valid medical reason to do so.*

That being said, Toby gets a belly shave every 6 months while we are monitoring his enlarged lymph node in his abdominal area...he HATES it in the winter, but likes it in the summer. He looks odd because the sonogram technician only shaves in one tiny area and it grows out unevenly.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Even if they have crazy matting most rescues won't shave dogs completely because it can really impact them, so I am not surprised that he's not feeling himself. A good Groomer would know this.

He'll get used to it though and it will grow back.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> The only groomer our Toby goes to is the one attached to the veterinary hospital we use and they never shave dogs down unless it's for a medical reason due to the fact the coat actually helps them with the summer heat and prevents skin cancers/sunburns. I don't care what others claim, most veterinarians will tell you it is not the thing to do unless there is a valid medical reason to do so.


That's not altogether true. Shaved I agree. But for the most part that is false information. I researched before I had them *groomed*. The sunburn theory is false unless the dog is *SHAVED* and that is from experience!!!

I will see if I can dig up some pictures. Missy's has grown back so much in a few months it would not be accurate. "Puppy length" would be about right.

Which brings up the point if that theory is correct why don't puppy's sunburned??


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

This is Missy about a month after she got her Summer Doo. So it would be a little shorter than this about 1/8 to a 1/4 inch.
My avatar picture was him in September. His Summer Doo was about April or May when the temps got up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> That's not altogether true. Shaved I agree. But for the most part that is false information. I researched before I had them *groomed*. The sunburn theory is false unless the dog is *SHAVED* and that is from experience!!!
> 
> I will see if I can dig up some pictures. Missy's has grown back so much in a few months it would not be accurate. "Puppy length" would be about right.
> 
> Which brings up the point if that theory is correct why don't puppy's sunburned??


I stand by what my veterinarian has told me and the veterinary hospital policy, not by one owner's experience.

Edit: 2 links just pulled up.
http://dogtime.com/shave-dog-dan-lauridia.html
_I live in Arizona where it gets very hot in the summer. Should we shave our dog to help keep her cool?_

_answered by __Daniel Lauridia_

_Answer:_
_My patients often ask me this very same question, and I also see many dogs on the street during __summer__ who have been shaved. Unfortunately, shaving a dog to keep her __cool__ is not a good idea. A normal summer __coat__ protects from the heat. However, if your dog's coat is matted it will be less effective in protecting from the heat. Therefore, she should be __brushed__ regularly to make sure that loose hair from her undercoat isn't trapped beneath the outer coat. A dog's fur actually acts as insulation from both heat and cold. Shaving can also make her more susceptible to sunburn._



_Dr. Dan Lauridia, "Dr. Dan," is the chief veterinarian at __DoggedHealth.com__ and owns his own veterinary practice in New York City._

http://mjmcompany.com/dog-grooming-tips.htm

_*Shaving the coat ... *may seem like a solution but is not a good idea. A dog's coat is insulation which protects against both cold and heat. Shaving the coat also exposes a dog's skin to sunburn! For short Haircuts ... using a clipper with a snap on comb attachment is a good idea. Cutting just the top coat and not the undercoat leaves nature's protection against sun and heat and delivers manageable style_.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I stand by what my veterinarian has told me and the veterinary hospital policy, not by one owner's experience.


Great don't shave your dog. You can get any opinion for or against anything on the internet. 

I will do what's best for my dog and if the dog benefits from it I will do it and continue to do it.

I did however talk to some field people who have done it also. So I didn't just one day decide to groom him.

Insulation can work both ways,shielding from external and also holding in *internal* heat as in preventing cooling.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

kwhit said:


> I just feel that we should never assume anything when it comes to our pets. They can't speak for themselves* so it's up to us to be extra vigilant in making sure that when we leave them in someone else's care, whether it's for grooming, boarding, vet care, etc., we know what to expect during their stay.*


I agree with this and upset that I didn't take extra steps in asking questions, getting answers or educating myself about it first; feeling like I let our pup down. 

I called the groomer today (they run their business out of their home). I told her that she should put more time and effort in explaining exactly what she is going to do, that I thought she intended to shave his butt, under his tail and clean up his back legs. She said that she shaves atleast 15 goldens a week, that it is very commen and she just did 3 today, 2 of them were her own. 

Again, when posting this thread I was embarrassed because I am always aware of taking the best care of my golden. I just want this to be a learning lesson for us all. 

I love him to peices regardless how he looks, it was the way he was initially acting afterwards that made me sad but he is back to his old-puppy-self again and he's happy and with that, I'm happy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

BJSalz said:


> I love him to peices regardless how he looks, it was the way he was initially acting afterwards that made me sad but he is back to his old-puppy-self again and he's happy and with that, I'm happy.



I'm glad he's back to his old self. Don't beat yourself up...we all make mistakes...the last time I took Maggie to the groomer, they said "do you want her de-shedded?" and I said "yes" thinking they meant with a rake...they furminated her coat and ruined it...I was so mad, but, I learned to ask before I leave my dog with a groomer.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Miscommunications happen all the time because when we talk, we assume the listener knows our thoughts as well. And when we listen, we assume the speaker is thinking our thoughts!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

With digital cameras EVERYWHERE nowadays & it so cheap and easy to get pictures developed..... For the life of me I cant figure out why groomers don't show clients pictures of what they intended to do and have the clients sign-off on it....wouldn't that make sense?!?!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

BJSalz said:


> I agree with this and upset that I didn't take extra steps in asking questions, getting answers or educating myself about it first; feeling like I let our pup down.


You didn't let your pup down, the groomer did. Don't blame yourself on this one...it's not your fault at all.


----------

